# Seeking a Permanent Customer Service Representative in Sydney & Melbourne



## joewsowe1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Immediate openings for Customer Service Representatives available with marketing arm of fast growing consulting firm.

Duties will include:

• Answering incoming customer calls regarding program and services.
• Providing phone/email support to customers
• Completes, processes, and maintains applicable information and logs customer calls.
• Ability to adapt and excel in a fast-paced, ever-changing, challenging environment.


Requirements:

• High school diploma or GED
• Previous customer service experience
• Knowledge of computer and Windows Office (Excel, Word, Outlook)
• Good written and verbal communication skills
• Customer-focused, energetic attitude and attention to detail.
• Must be a Team Player

Location: Sydney & Melbourne
Compensation: DOE
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

Can you please give me more details about the job? Where is it located? What salary is on offer? etc..


----------

